# Garfy's Boba Fett



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Had so much fun, converting and painting this model. I just need to write up his Apocalypse data sheet now.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Very nice. What parts did you use?


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah... detailed construction notes please as i want one.. 

quality model 

+rep


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Vinci76 said:


> yeah... detailed construction notes please as i want one..
> 
> quality model
> 
> +rep


This one might be on eBay soon.

Here's a WIP pic for parts.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Cadian legs and torso, Elysian Drop Troop arms, green stuff cloak? Don't know about the rest.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

haha Looks great mate


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

His backpack's got jets.

He's Boba... The Fett.

He bounty hunts

for Jabba Hutt

to finance his vette


----------



## Stu Phoenix (Jul 23, 2011)

woah! :shok: You captured Bobas paint scheme perfectly right down to the battle damage, sweet as hell!


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh my sweet Jesus :shok:

Urge to +rep... too strong to resist....


----------



## Model Soldier (Sep 11, 2010)

Holy cow. That is one dinky Fett.
I want one. No, I need one.
+rep...


----------

